# Galliani a Zagabria: scatta l'assalto del Milan a Pjaca.



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

*Ultim'ora Di Marzio: tutto vero, Galliani ieri sera era a Zagabria. E' partito l'assalto del Milan al talento della Dinamo Zagabria.*

Seguono aggiornamenti

Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili. 
Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.


----------



## marcokaka (6 Luglio 2016)

S p e t t a c o l o


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Luglio 2016)

No vabbè questa è la prova che tutti i giornalisti sono un branco di ...
Ma andate a zappare la terra


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2016)

Magari magari


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2016)

Sono commosso.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Di Marzio: tutto vero, Galliani ieri sera era a Zagabria. E' partito l'assalto del Milan al talento della Dinamo Zagabria.*
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Mah. La foto mi sa che era vera a sto punto....


----------



## milan1899 (6 Luglio 2016)

Finalmente.... Si agisce senza parlare troppo...


----------



## 666psycho (6 Luglio 2016)

voglio i fatti... A zagabria si mangia bene?? no perchè non vorrei fosse un viaggio culinario...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

*Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili. 
Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*


----------



## TheZio (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Di Marzio: tutto vero, Galliani ieri sera era a Zagabria. E' partito l'assalto del Milan al talento della Dinamo Zagabria.*
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Che bello!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

Ed era oraaaaa siiiiii cazzoooooo!! Si sente già l'odore dei soldi cinesiiiii


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2016)

Ussignur...non ditemi che siamo tornati davvero a fare i blitz di acquisto?

E magari torniamo a casa col giocatore????
*
SE STO SOGNANDO NON SVEGLIATEMI*




P.S.: Tra l'altro se trovasse l'accordo stamattina con la Dinamo e rientrasse in tempo il procuratore di Pjaca, non ci sarebbe nemmeno il tempo per...*una cena*


----------



## pisolo22 (6 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo vada in porto !!!! io mi sarei portato Anche " Zorro Boban " dietro per cercare di convincere e il ragazzo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili.
> Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*


Non è che è andato a fare qualche blitz solo per mangiare ? 
(Ovviamente sto scherzando) ahah


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili.
> Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*



up


----------



## robs91 (6 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo non finisca come con Kondogbia.Dai Condom stupiscici!


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Di Marzio: tutto vero, Galliani ieri sera era a Zagabria. E' partito l'assalto del Milan al talento della Dinamo Zagabria.*
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



E Galliani, il vero Galliani, non quello che andava lo scorso anno a farfalle per Kondogbia, non tratta con il club per il cartellino se non ha già l'accordo con il giocatore. Ahi, Juve.


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2016)

Calma ragazzi vediamo come va il blitz poi esultiamo. Io per primo quel famoso giorno di giugno di un anno fa mi ero esaltato di brutto per Martinez e Kondogbia presi uno dopo l'altro....
Ad ogni modo questo è forte, forse il limite è che è collocabile solo in un 4-3-3, ma comunque sembra davvero forte...


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Speriamo vada in porto !!!! io mi sarei portato Anche " Zorro Boban " dietro per cercare di convincere e il ragazzo.



io credo che zorro sicuro gli ha fatto almeno una telefonata, e mi son tenuto stretto.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili.
> Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Di Marzio: tutto vero, Galliani ieri sera era a Zagabria. E' partito l'assalto del Milan al talento della Dinamo Zagabria.*
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti


Dai!!!

PS: ieri Galliani gli ha chiesto di stare zitto, sicuro

PPS: se è partito abbiamo praticamente venduto Bacca


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> io credo che zorro sicuro gli ha fatto almeno una telefonata, e mi son tenuto stretto.



Mah... Non corre buon sangue tra il Milan e Zorro mi pare, alcune critiche non sono proprio piaciute ai vertici...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili.
> Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*



Mi state dicendo che si torna sull'ottovolante?! Io il biglietto lo compro subito ve lo dico eh..

Dai condor facci sognare!!


----------



## Black (6 Luglio 2016)

dai Gallo, facci sognare! se ci porti a casa Pjaca è un buonissimo inizio! con degli acquisti così possiamo anche dimenticare un pò di malefatte degli ultimi anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Madonna raga sembra di essere tornati ai bei tempi , sono quasi commosso . 

Galliani deve fare ste cose , prendere e andare a chiudere con la sua faccia di M e basta non deve scegliere i giocatori !!! .. lui deve fare solo la parte economica . PUNTO . 

comunque sono commosso .


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Mah... Non corre buon sangue tra il Milan e Zorro mi pare, alcune critiche non sono proprio piaciute ai vertici...



tempo 3 giorni e quei vertici non ci saranno più .


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili.
> Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*



Chiudere subito.


----------



## marcokaka (6 Luglio 2016)

Il corriere della sera dice che la juve e' ancora in pole, ma penso sia una notizia meno recente di quella di CIRO (ciruzzo) di Marzio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Di Marzio: tutto vero, Galliani ieri sera era a Zagabria. E' partito l'assalto del Milan al talento della Dinamo Zagabria.*
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



1) Andare alla sede della Dinamo;
2)Sganciare la valigia con i soldi in contanti;
3)Portare il giocatore a Milano.

Semplice condor, no?


----------



## Il Genio (6 Luglio 2016)

Se è tutto vero e poi lo prendiamo, godo.
Non tanto per l'acquisto in sé (per modo di dire) quanto per le modalità


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madonna raga sembra di essere tornati ai bei tempi , sono quasi commosso .
> 
> Galliani deve fare ste cose , prendere e andare a chiudere con la sua faccia di M e basta non deve scegliere i giocatori !!! .. lui deve fare solo la parte economica . PUNTO .
> 
> comunque sono commosso .



Per me può essere anche che chiudono subito..

Domani c'è il raduno, non possono presentarsi a meni vuote dai...


----------



## danykz (6 Luglio 2016)

Godete ragazzi, godete


----------



## Luca_Taz (6 Luglio 2016)

dai portalo a casa e comincia a farti perdonare di mille bidoni spacciati per "giocatori" degli ultimi anni


----------



## Gekyn (6 Luglio 2016)

Dopo lo scorso anno, sono alquanto titubante, neanche di Milan Channel mi fido, ci crederò solamente quando lo vedrò a milanello....


----------



## Coripra (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Di Marzio: tutto vero, Galliani ieri sera era a Zagabria. E' partito l'assalto del Milan al talento della Dinamo Zagabria.*
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Ragazzi, se si realizza (e sarebbe un punto di partenza basilare per ciò che dovrebbe comportare per futuri acquisti) sono tentato di abbonarmi alla proxima stagione con una pay-tv... incredibile...


----------



## neversayconte (6 Luglio 2016)

Temo che sfumi proprio perchè è galliani a portare avanti trattativa. 
quello che l'hanno scorso ha fatto un'immensa figura di sterco a Monaco, nel ristorante con ausilio.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili.
> Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*



Blitz.... da quanto non sentivo sta parola.... negli anni d'oro quando Galliani (mai senza Braida eh, quindi non voglio esaltare il gallo) faceva un Blitz non tornava mai a mani vuote


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2016)

Mondo .... trema ... stiamo tornando....


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

era tutto vero allora!!!! ieri sera alla notizia son saltato sul divano ma non avevano confermato...


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E Galliani, il vero Galliani, non quello che andava lo scorso anno a farfalle per Kondogbia, non tratta con il club per il cartellino se non ha già l'accordo con il giocatore. Ahi, Juve.



Così mi uccidi


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Ha ragione chi dice che bisogna rimanere con i piedi x terra fino al closing, ma come cacchio su fa a non sognare sti giorni...


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili.
> Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*




Anche se facesse tutto in giornata il ragazzo è in vacanza per via degli europei, dovremmo aspettare qualche giorno


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2016)

La modalità mi pare la stessa di Lapadula...speriamo che l'esito risulti identico.

Il ragazzo secondo me ha già dato assenso, se viene trovato accordo con la Dinamo, Pjaca è nostro dai.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

La juve è stata anche a zagabria? sbaglio o nessuno è andato ancora li fisicamente prima del gallo??


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2016)

Non penso che Galliani si muova per formulare una semplice offerta, la logica dice che sia li per chiudere,
a meno che non ci freghi il procuratore e torni da Dortmund con l'accordo coi tedeschi.

Invece la Juve penso che sia solo un'invenzione giornalistica.


----------



## Djerry (6 Luglio 2016)

E se per un blitz del genere rientrassero anche Rog o Coric, in un'operazione simile a quella che si era paventata per il Napoli qualche giorno fa?

Perché tanto più conoscendo le modalità di innamoramento di Galliani ed il tipo di calcio che ama Montella, non si può escludere che la Croazia sia il nuovo modello di riferimento cavalcando anche l'Europeo e quindi si cerchi addirittura un'accoppiata che per altro avrebbe pienamente senso tecnico, raddoppiando il prezzo "tutto e subito" per la Dinamo.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me la Juventus ha chiesto solo qualche informazione, ma non è sul giocatore. Per me è una roba tra noi e il Dortmund.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili.
> Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*



Pjaca sarebbe un bellissimo acquisto


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Di Marzio: tutto vero, Galliani ieri sera era a Zagabria. E' partito l'assalto del Milan al talento della Dinamo Zagabria.*
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Se Galliani va la allora o lo porta a casa oggi/domani o non se ne fa nulla di ma.


----------



## marcokaka (6 Luglio 2016)

Il dortmund si e' affrettato a vendere mikitarian proprio perche' vorrebbe arrivare a pjaca, che in prospettiva e' tutta un altra cosa ... speriamo galliani torni con il doppio accordo societa' - giocatore.


----------



## Doctore (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili.
> Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*



Finalmente si prova a prendere qualcosa che non ci sia lo sconto...m interessa relativamente se lo prendiamo o meno ma almeno proviamo a prendere gente seria proponendo soldi anzi che banane.


----------



## danykz (6 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La juve è stata anche a zagabria? sbaglio o nessuno è andato ancora li fisicamente prima del gallo??



Giuntoli, ds del Napoli ha già provato, ma ovviamente Pjaca non vuole andare a napoli.
CI SIAMO!


----------



## medjai (6 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Blitz.... da quanto non sentivo sta parola.... negli anni d'oro quando Galliani (mai senza Braida eh, quindi non voglio esaltare il gallo) faceva un Blitz non tornava mai a mani vuote



Guarda che io imparo l'italiano da un paio d'anni e pensavo che blitz era un aperitivo del Veneto... Mai sentita


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Aspettiamo novità e speriamo lo prenda, da qui capiremo moltissimo su come opererà il Gallo sul mercato


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Guarda che io imparo l'italiano da un paio d'anni e pensavo che blitz era un aperitivo del Veneto... Mai sentita



 quello é lo Spritz


----------



## wildfrank (6 Luglio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Speriamo vada in porto !!!! io mi sarei portato Anche " Zorro Boban " dietro per cercare di convincere e il ragazzo.




Buona l'idea, ma mi sa che tra zorro e il gallo non corre buon sangue.


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Luglio 2016)

Sarebbe un ottimo colpo e un segnale importante su che tipo di gioco si vuole proporre.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Giuntoli, ds del Napoli ha già provato, ma ovviamente Pjaca non vuole andare a napoli.
> CI SIAMO!



ah ok!!! ottimo. Grazie per la precisazione. Chiedo questo perchè solitamente non si va sul posto se non per.....


----------



## arcanum (6 Luglio 2016)

Abbiamo letto che Pjaca ha fatto valere la propria volontà negandosi al Napule e che il Milan è una destinazione gradita...questo è un fattore importante, perchè il giocatore lo si convince col cash o bonus vari alla peggio.
Il vero nodo è trovare l'accordo con la società oramai, speriamo che il Gallo si faccia valere.

Il Gallo coi soldi ci sa fare...è senza soldi che fa i disastri


----------



## neversayconte (6 Luglio 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Guarda che io imparo l'italiano da un paio d'anni e pensavo che blitz era un aperitivo del Veneto... Mai sentita



ahahah quello è lo SPRITZ


----------



## Milo (6 Luglio 2016)

Non esultiamo per ora, c'è tanta concorrenza e club più ambiziosi (per ora) di noi.

Speriamo bene


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2016)

Condor facci sognare


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Luglio 2016)

Mamma mia... si torna a parlare dei blitz come nei primi anni 2000... se torna con il giocatore sarei anche capace di seppellire l'ascia di guerra e pagargli una cena io, a cravatta gialla.
Ragazzi, se ci pensiamo, lo scorso anno di questi tempi veniva messo in piedi il teatrino del (finto) corteggiamento ad Ancelotti, il quale (forse per compassione) si prestò anche con la scusa dell'anno sabbatico e dell'operazione chirurgica. 
Oggi invece un nostro dirigente parte per Zagabria nel cuore della notte per trattare CONCRETAMENTE uno dei migliori prospetti d'Europa. Al di là della riuscita o meno dell'operazione non si può dire che si respiri un'aria nuova. Oh, il tutto col dovuto tatto, eh... anche con Tevez il Condor a cena c'era andato, sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire, anche se adesso non ci sono questioni sentimentali di Barbarella ad intralciare la trattativa come allora.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Luglio 2016)

Pensate come ci hanno ridotto quei due mentecatti. Riusciamo ad emozionarci ed esaltarci per un viaggio di mercato... Cose che non provavamo più da anni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili.
> Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*


Spero si ricordi ancora come si faccia, negli ultimi 10 anni gli unici blitz che ha fatto sono quelli da Giannino.


----------



## Djerry (6 Luglio 2016)

Purtroppo in realtà l'anno scorso Galliani pur coi soldi ha fatto ancora peggio delle operazioni sciacallo ed avvoltoio a caccia di esuberi e parametri zero.

E non si intravede una figura di riferimento che gli permetta di vincere la contesa, come magari era Bronzetti nelle operazioni in Spagna o come sarebbe dovuta essere la Doyen l'anno scorso.

A meno che sia già operativa nell'ombra l'eminenza grigia dei cinesi, che lascia solo a Galliani mettere la faccia.


----------



## VonVittel (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Condor!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Abbiamo letto che Pjaca ha fatto valere la propria volontà negandosi al Napule e che il Milan è una destinazione gradita...questo è un fattore importante, perchè il giocatore lo si convince col cash o bonus vari alla peggio.
> Il vero nodo è trovare l'accordo con la società oramai, speriamo che il Gallo si faccia valere.
> 
> Il Gallo coi soldi ci sa fare...è senza soldi che fa i disastri



oddio che ci sappia fare coi soldi è un'affermazione molto opinabile, basta citare bertolacci a 20 e matri a 11 mil  deve avere qualcuno che sappia di calcio a fianco


----------



## alcyppa (6 Luglio 2016)

Proprio come il blitz per Kondogbia l'anno scorso....


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Luglio 2016)

Prendere e portare a casa.


----------



## medjai (6 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Spero si ricordi ancora come si faccia, negli ultimi 10 anni gli unici blitz che ha fatto sono quelli da Giannino.



L'ultimo blitz di Galliani di successo è stato nel 2010 con Ibra. Esattamente l'anno in cui Lorenzo Tonetti acquistava Giannino da Joseph Gaphios. Vedremo se si ricordi ancora...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Daje Condor vola e portaci Pjaca. 

Almeno quando lascerai pure tu potrai essere ricordato come qualcuno che alla fine (molto alla fine) ha provato sul serio ha fare gli interessi per il Milan e non solo i propri.


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Luglio 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> oddio che ci sappia fare coi soldi è un'affermazione molto opinabile, basta citare bertolacci a 20 e matri a 11 mil  deve avere qualcuno che sappia di calcio a fianco



anche ibra a 24 e tevez scambiato con pato


----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2016)

Vediamo, non mi esalto.
Pure l'anno scorso ci sono stati blitz e di Galliani non mi fido.
Vedremo.


----------



## TheZio (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili.
> Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*



Ma solo io penso che o arriva la firma in quattro e quatt'otto oppure è già stato ceduto Bacca?
Questa accelerazione può significare che ci sono soldi in arrivo...


----------



## Roger84 (6 Luglio 2016)

Attendo con trepidazione...........


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Luglio 2016)

I have a dream:
1) Galliani si incontra con la società e il giocatore;
2) Parte la trattativa;
3) Si viene a sapere che alla riunione partecipa sua altezza ZORRO BOBAN che nel frattempo sottotraccia, con i suoi buoni uffici, ha ricamato il tutto per la buona riuscita dell'operazione, considerando che ANCOR OGGI nel suo paese il grande Zvone esercita ancora un fascino stordente sia sui tifosi che sui calciatori della generazione attuale (parlo per esperienza diretta dello scorso anno, vacanza in Croazia: quando ho esternato la mia fede rossonera... mi hanno fatto una testa così parlandomi di Zorro). 
4) Il giocatore firma e il trasferimento avviene a cifre alte ma tutto sommato accettabili, sia come cartellino che come ingaggio.
5) La nuova dirigenza cinese gradisce il buon affare, apprezza soprattutto l'operato di Boban ed emette un comunicato con cui IL CONDOR E' LICENZIATO E AL SUO POSTO SUBENTRA ZORRO quale nuovo AD.
Potrei rinunciare a una scopata con Belen per questo...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ma solo io penso che o arriva la firma in quattro e quatt'otto oppure è già stato ceduto Bacca?
> Questa accelerazione può significare che ci sono soldi in arrivo...



Non so se i soldi sono in arrivo , ma Bacca già sta con un piede a Madrid.


----------



## diavolo (6 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo davvero,questo è un futuro top player


----------



## Djerry (6 Luglio 2016)

L'anno scorso spendemmo 90 milioni senza alcun euro in entrata e senza dover aspettare alcuna cessione, e non c'erano manco i cinesi o alcuna certezza sul fronte Mr.Bee.

Almeno il parametro del poter comprare solo se prima cediamo mi pare superato.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Di Marzio: tutto vero, Galliani ieri sera era a Zagabria. E' partito l'assalto del Milan al talento della Dinamo Zagabria.*
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Se veramente abbiamo accelerato vuol dire che ieri abbiamo davvero ceduto Bacca.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2016)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> I have a dream:
> 1) Galliani si incontra con la società e il giocatore;
> 2) Parte la trattativa;
> 3) Si viene a sapere che alla riunione partecipa sua altezza ZORRO BOBAN che nel frattempo sottotraccia, con i suoi buoni uffici, ha ricamato il tutto per la buona riuscita dell'operazione, considerando che ANCOR OGGI nel suo paese il grande Zvone esercita ancora un fascino stordente sia sui tifosi che sui calciatori della generazione attuale (parlo per esperienza diretta dello scorso anno, vacanza in Croazia: quando ho esternato la mia fede rossonera... mi hanno fatto una testa così parlandomi di Zorro).
> ...



Boban in Croazia è molto di più di una ex gloria calcistica, è considerato un eroe dell'indipendenza,
avrebbe tranquillamente potuto fare una carriera politica.


----------



## arcanum (6 Luglio 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> oddio che ci sappia fare coi soldi è un'affermazione molto opinabile, basta citare bertolacci a 20 e matri a 11 mil  deve avere qualcuno che sappia di calcio a fianco



Lo scorso anno tutti eravamo contenti di Bertolacci, veniva da una grande stagione in serie A, solo le cifre ci han fatto storcere il naso....a 15 non avremmo fatto tante storie, per dire.
Comunque se avesse avuto un DS competente al suo fianco avrebbe virato su qualche altro prospetto, questo è il punto. Lui, sfumato kondogbia, si è gettato su un "giovane italiano" (chissà di chi sarà stata l'idea), il più promettente della serie A, fresco di chiamata in nazionale, ed ecco spiegato Bertolacci.

Tra l'altro Galliani col Monaco l'accordo per Kondogbia l'aveva anche trovato, per dire. 
Se poi il giocatore si è fatto abbindolare da Mancini mica è colpa di Galliani


----------



## pablog1585 (6 Luglio 2016)

anche Repubblica riporta la notizia...


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2016)

La realtà secondo è che Galliani è bravo nelle trattative per portare al Milan qualcuno...per convincerlo intendo...gli crea tutto un film estatico che porta al si del giocatore...MA:
1) A mia memoria non è mai riuscito a ottenere uno sconto che sia uno su cartellino/ingaggio;
2) SOPRATTUTTO qualcun altro deve scegliere il giocatore da comprare.

Insomma Condor con carta bianca totale è facile che te la traformi in tenderly sgommata...(spero si possa dire senza censura )


----------



## daframax (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: autentico blitz di Galliani. Previsto per oggi un incontro con la Dinamo e il presidente Mamic. In giornata tornerà nella capitale croata anche il procuratore, ieri volato a Dortmund. E la Juve? Proposta al giocatore già formulata e occhi vigili.
> Ma il Milan sta cercando il blitz per assicurarsi il talento della Dinamo.*



Per me è ben più che un ottimo acquisto (eventualmente parlerà il campo) 
Più che altro lo vedo come un segnale "Politico", ossia la dimostrazione che il milan vuole competere di nuovo. 
L'ossessione diffusa nei confronti della trattativa indica questo: la gente vuol vedere di nuovo un Milan potente anche sul mercato


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2016)

M a g a r i


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

keep calm e prendiamo sto cavolo di Pjaca!!!!


----------



## Schism75 (6 Luglio 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno tutti eravamo contenti di Bertolacci, veniva da una grande stagione in serie A, solo le cifre ci han fatto storcere il naso....a 15 non avremmo fatto tante storie, per dire.
> Comunque se avesse avuto un DS competente al suo fianco avrebbe virato su qualche altro prospetto, questo è il punto. Lui, sfumato kondogbia, si è gettato su un "giovane italiano" (chissà di chi sarà stata l'idea), il più promettente della serie A, fresco di chiamata in nazionale, ed ecco spiegato Bertolacci.
> 
> Tra l'altro Galliani col Monaco l'accordo per Kondogbia l'aveva anche trovato, per dire.
> Se poi il giocatore si è fatto abbindolare da Mancini mica è colpa di Galliani



Beh a me Bertolacci faceva schifo anche a 15. Mi è sempre parso un mezzo giocatore, senza tutta questa potenziale crescita. A 7-8 poteva essere un affare discreto.


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Blitz.... da quanto non sentivo sta parola.... negli anni d'oro quando Galliani (mai senza Braida eh, quindi non voglio esaltare il gallo) faceva un Blitz non tornava mai a mani vuote


 Pensa che Galliani definì il blitz su Gigi Lentini sul Torino di Borsano, ai danni della Juve di Boniperti, "Operazione Entebbe". Efferato e raffinato, il Galliani di allora. Ma sono passati ventiquattro anni, da allora. Ed il tempo è davvero tanto.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Pensa che Galliani definì il blitz su Gigi Lentini sul Torino di Borsano, ai danni della Juve di Boniperti, "Operazione Entebbe". Efferato e raffinato, il Galliani di allora. Ma sono passati ventiquattro anni, da allora. Ed il tempo è davvero tanto.



Troppo tempo... ma fare uno sgarbo alla juve di oggi.... sarebbe davvero tanta roba, vediamo.come va


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> *Lo scorso anno tutti eravamo contenti di Bertolacci*, veniva da una grande stagione in serie A, solo le cifre ci han fatto storcere il naso....a 15 non avremmo fatto tante storie, per dire.
> Comunque se avesse avuto un DS competente al suo fianco avrebbe virato su qualche altro prospetto, questo è il punto. Lui, sfumato kondogbia, si è gettato su un "giovane italiano" (chissà di chi sarà stata l'idea), il più promettente della serie A, fresco di chiamata in nazionale, ed ecco spiegato Bertolacci.
> 
> Tra l'altro Galliani col Monaco l'accordo per Kondogbia l'aveva anche trovato, per dire.
> Se poi il giocatore si è fatto abbindolare da Mancini mica è colpa di Galliani



Ma anche NO


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Di Marzio: tutto vero, Galliani ieri sera era a Zagabria. E' partito l'assalto del Milan al talento della Dinamo Zagabria.*
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Non voglio parlare nello specifico del calciatore. Ma come dicevo ieri, voglio rivedere un Galliani che prende a va a parlare direttamente con un calciatore, con una società e lo porta a casa. Da troppi anni ci siamo subiti un Galliani li a fare le solite telefonate con gli amici procuratori. 

I calciatori vanno visionati, si parla a quattr'occhi, si trattano di persona!


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2016)

*Pedullà: Il Milan ha cambiato strategia su Pjaca, dopo aver parlato con l'agente del giocatore è volato a Zagabria per parlare direttamente con la società che detiene il cartellino, adesso per strappare il giocatore ci vogliono 25 milioni ( se non di più), il Milan potrebbe mettere sul piatto la cifra anche per vedere la reazione della Dinamo Zagabria, il cambio di strategia è importante anche perchè la Dinamo non aveva gradito il fatto che i rossoneri avevano parlato solo con l'agente del giocatore. La Juventus è molto interessata ma non è in vantaggio ancora di meno se la valutazione del giocatore aumentasse,c'è il forte pressing del Borussia Dortmund che da giorni ha scavalcato il Wolfsburg e potrebbe offrire anche 35 milioni per Pjaca.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha cambiato strategia su Pjaca, dopo aver parlato con l'agente del giocatore è volato a Zagabria per parlare direttamente con la società che detiene il cartellino, adesso per strappare il giocatore ci vogliono 25 milioni ( se non di più), il Milan potrebbe mettere il piatto la cifra anche per vedere la reazione dellla Dinamo Zagabria, il cambio di strategia è importante anche perchè la Dinamo non aveva gradito il fatto che i rossoneri avevano parlato solo con l'agente del giocatore. La Juventus è molto interessata ma non è in vantaggio ancora di meno se la valutazione del giocatore aumentasse,c'è il forte pressing del Borussia Dortmund che da giorni ha scavalcato il Wolfsburg e potrebbe offrire anche 35 milioni per Pjaca.*



Mah qua siamo passati da 15 a 25 già  a 35 non so se lo prenderei. Il Milan comunque non è furbo per niente, lo seguono da un bel pò dovevano prenderlo prima dell'Europeo, normale che ora il prezzo è aumentato.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Mah qua siamo passati da 15 a 25 già  a 35 non so se lo prenderei.



Quella pippa di Kovacic che alcuni vorrebbero è stata pagata 35, quindi ci stanno 25 per uno dei più grandi talenti usciti dall'Europeo


----------



## TheZio (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha cambiato strategia su Pjaca, dopo aver parlato con l'agente del giocatore è volato a Zagabria per parlare direttamente con la società che detiene il cartellino, adesso per strappare il giocatore ci vogliono 25 milioni ( se non di più), il Milan potrebbe mettere sul il piatto la cifra anche per vedere la reazione dellla Dinamo Zagabria, il cambio di strategia è importante anche perchè la Dinamo non aveva gradito il fatto che i rossoneri avevano parlato solo con l'agente del giocatore. La Juventus è molto interessata ma non è in vantaggio ancora di meno se la valutazione del giocatore aumentasse,c'è il forte pressing del Borussia Dortmund che da giorni ha scavalcato il Wolfsburg e potrebbe offrire anche 35 milioni per Pjaca.*



Si si Pedullà 50, 100, 1.000...
Allora se ci stanno i gobbi offrono si e no 15, l'Inter 18, Il Napoli forse 19...
A noi ci chiedono la luna....


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Beh a me Bertolacci faceva schifo anche a 15. Mi è sempre parso un mezzo giocatore, senza tutta questa potenziale crescita. A 7-8 poteva essere un affare discreto.



Invece io sarò un pazzo ma in Bertolacci credo ancora. Quest'anno sarà l'anno della sua consacrazione, se a Montella piace questo tipo di giocatore, e gli dà fiducia....


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Si si Pedullà 50, 100, 1.000...
> Allora se ci stanno i gobbi offrono si e no 15, l'Inter 18, Il Napoli forse 19...
> A noi ci chiedono la luna....



Con noi il prezzo raddoppia sempre


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha cambiato strategia su Pjaca, dopo aver parlato con l'agente del giocatore è volato a Zagabria per parlare direttamente con la società che detiene il cartellino, adesso per strappare il giocatore ci vogliono 25 milioni ( se non di più), il Milan potrebbe mettere sul il piatto la cifra anche per vedere la reazione dellla Dinamo Zagabria, il cambio di strategia è importante anche perchè la Dinamo non aveva gradito il fatto che i rossoneri avevano parlato solo con l'agente del giocatore. La Juventus è molto interessata ma non è in vantaggio ancora di meno se la valutazione del giocatore aumentasse,c'è il forte pressing del Borussia Dortmund che da giorni ha scavalcato il Wolfsburg e potrebbe offrire anche 35 milioni per Pjaca.*



35 mln mi sembrano eccessivi, anche se mi pare che Pedulla abbia sparato cifre a caso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Se vabe adesso spariamo cifre a caso. 20 mln massimo e si porta a casa, altrimenti grazie e arrivederci


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2016)

Per me Pedullà è in crisi dopo che ha sbagliato tutto avendolo già accasato all'Inter o al Napolo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno tutti eravamo contenti di Bertolacci, veniva da una grande stagione in serie A, solo le cifre ci han fatto storcere il naso....a 15 non avremmo fatto tante storie, per dire.
> Comunque se avesse avuto un DS competente al suo fianco avrebbe virato su qualche altro prospetto, questo è il punto. Lui, sfumato kondogbia, si è gettato su un "giovane italiano" (chissà di chi sarà stata l'idea), il più promettente della serie A, fresco di chiamata in nazionale, ed ecco spiegato Bertolacci.
> 
> Tra l'altro Galliani col Monaco l'accordo per Kondogbia l'aveva anche trovato, per dire.
> Se poi il giocatore si è fatto abbindolare da Mancini mica è colpa di Galliani



gli utenti contenti di bertolacci io non me li ricordo  cmq se si va avanti con la lista, la storia del galliani bravo coi soldi proprio non trova fondamento


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Luglio 2016)

Mi ricorda tanto la trattativa Kondogbia...
Speriamo finisca diversamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha cambiato strategia su Pjaca, dopo aver parlato con l'agente del giocatore è volato a Zagabria per parlare direttamente con la società che detiene il cartellino, adesso per strappare il giocatore ci vogliono 25 milioni ( se non di più), il Milan potrebbe mettere sul il piatto la cifra anche per vedere la reazione dellla Dinamo Zagabria, il cambio di strategia è importante anche perchè la Dinamo non aveva gradito il fatto che i rossoneri avevano parlato solo con l'agente del giocatore. La Juventus è molto interessata ma non è in vantaggio ancora di meno se la valutazione del giocatore aumentasse,c'è il forte pressing del Borussia Dortmund che da giorni ha scavalcato il Wolfsburg e potrebbe offrire anche 35 milioni per Pjaca.*


Vi prego, non lasciamocelo scappare. Sarebbe un acquisto sotto tutti i punti di vista: politico, come si è detto sopra, poiché darebbe il segnale che il Milan è tornato; tecnico, perché stiamo parlando di uno degli esterni offensivi del futuro; e tattico, perché andrebbe a colmare un vuoto, si spererebbe per anni, lì su a a sinistra.


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2016)

Si vabbè, giocano al rialzo è normale. Si chiuderà intorno ai 18...
Comunque sia, se lo prendiamo avremo con noi in squadra un fenomeno!


----------



## Butcher (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Pedullà: Il Milan ha cambiato strategia su Pjaca, dopo aver parlato con l'agente del giocatore è volato a Zagabria per parlare direttamente con la società che detiene il cartellino, adesso per strappare il giocatore ci vogliono 25 milioni ( se non di più), il Milan potrebbe mettere sul il piatto la cifra a*nche per vedere la reazione dellla Dinamo Zagabria*, il cambio di strategia è importante anche perchè la Dinamo non aveva gradito il fatto che i rossoneri avevano parlato solo con l'agente del giocatore. La Juventus è molto interessata ma non è in vantaggio ancora di meno se la valutazione del giocatore aumentasse,c'è il forte pressing del Borussia Dortmund che da giorni ha scavalcato il Wolfsburg e potrebbe offrire anche 35 milioni per Pjaca.



Ma che vuol dire? Cosa dovrebbero dire?
"No dai, stavamo scherzando. Facciamo 15"


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Luglio 2016)

A 35 mln lo lascio volentieri alla Juve. Ma 25 sono tanti comunque.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno tutti eravamo contenti di Bertolacci, veniva da una grande stagione in serie A, solo le cifre ci han fatto storcere il naso....a 15 non avremmo fatto tante storie, per dire.
> Comunque se avesse avuto un DS competente al suo fianco avrebbe virato su qualche altro prospetto, questo è il punto. Lui, sfumato kondogbia, si è gettato su un "giovane italiano" (chissà di chi sarà stata l'idea), il più promettente della serie A, fresco di chiamata in nazionale, ed ecco spiegato Bertolacci.
> 
> Tra l'altro Galliani col Monaco l'accordo per Kondogbia l'aveva anche trovato, per dire.
> Se poi il giocatore si è fatto abbindolare da Mancini mica è colpa di Galliani



Non direi,
per esempio io vedevo bene l'acquisto aspettandomi un nuovo Bonaventura come rendimento, ma ovviamente solo alle cifre a cui è stato pagato l'Atalantino e poi sopratutto con 10 si prendeva Soriano indubbiamente più forte, pur non essendo nemmeno lui un fenomeno.


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda tanto la trattativa Kondogbia...
> Speriamo finisca diversamente


Da quello che si legge sembrerebbe di no. Allora Galliani andò a Montecarlo, si è poi appreso, a trattare con il club senza avere in mano l'accordo con il giocatore, forse perché si fidò dei molto presunti buoni uffici della Doyen presso il loro ex assistito. Stavolta parrebbe che l'accordo con il giocatore è saldo e si va a trattare con la Dinamo da posizioni forti. Senza esagerare, però: il Borussia parrebbe aver fatto una offerta migliore per il cartellino, ed il procuratore è andato comunque a Dortmund, su invito della Dinamo, a parlare con loro. Vediamo che succede.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2016)

Bargiggia non sa niente, sembra che non si sappia granché. E tutto ciò è un BENE


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha cambiato strategia su Pjaca, dopo aver parlato con l'agente del giocatore è volato a Zagabria per parlare direttamente con la società che detiene il cartellino, adesso per strappare il giocatore ci vogliono 25 milioni ( se non di più), il Milan potrebbe mettere sul il piatto la cifra anche per vedere la reazione dellla Dinamo Zagabria, il cambio di strategia è importante anche perchè la Dinamo non aveva gradito il fatto che i rossoneri avevano parlato solo con l'agente del giocatore. La Juventus è molto interessata ma non è in vantaggio ancora di meno se la valutazione del giocatore aumentasse,c'è il forte pressing del Borussia Dortmund che da giorni ha scavalcato il Wolfsburg e potrebbe offrire anche 35 milioni per Pjaca.*



Ho l'impressione che il Milan sia molto avanti sia col ragazzo che con la Dinamo, altrimenti il Condor, dopo le figure barbine degli ultimi anni, non si sarebbe mosso.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

io aspetto prima le visite con l'Inter prima di esultare...se le passa c'è poco da fare...


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> io aspetto prima le visite con l'Inter prima di esultare...se le passa c'è poco da fare...



Le visite erano in programma le lunedì, sono passate.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> io aspetto prima le visite con l'Inter prima di esultare...se le passa c'è poco da fare...



Ma quali visite?


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha cambiato strategia su Pjaca, dopo aver parlato con l'agente del giocatore è volato a Zagabria per parlare direttamente con la società che detiene il cartellino, adesso per strappare il giocatore ci vogliono 25 milioni ( se non di più), il Milan potrebbe mettere sul il piatto la cifra anche per vedere la reazione dellla Dinamo Zagabria, il cambio di strategia è importante anche perchè la Dinamo non aveva gradito il fatto che i rossoneri avevano parlato solo con l'agente del giocatore. La Juventus è molto interessata ma non è in vantaggio ancora di meno se la valutazione del giocatore aumentasse,c'è il forte pressing del Borussia Dortmund che da giorni ha scavalcato il Wolfsburg e potrebbe offrire anche 35 milioni per Pjaca.*



.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

MilanistaSportivo ha scritto:


> Le visite erano in programma le lunedì, sono passate.



l'ironia non è per tutti vedo


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> l'ironia non è per tutti vedo



Infatti ho messo la faccina alla fine......


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha cambiato strategia su Pjaca, dopo aver parlato con l'agente del giocatore è volato a Zagabria per parlare direttamente con la società che detiene il cartellino, adesso per strappare il giocatore ci vogliono 25 milioni ( se non di più), il Milan potrebbe mettere sul il piatto la cifra anche per vedere la reazione dellla Dinamo Zagabria, il cambio di strategia è importante anche perchè la Dinamo non aveva gradito il fatto che i rossoneri avevano parlato solo con l'agente del giocatore. La Juventus è molto interessata ma non è in vantaggio ancora di meno se la valutazione del giocatore aumentasse,c'è il forte pressing del Borussia Dortmund che da giorni ha scavalcato il Wolfsburg e potrebbe offrire anche 35 milioni per Pjaca.*



.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

> Infatti ho messo la faccina alla fine



non sei te che ho quotato andreas tranquillo


----------



## Andre96 (6 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti ho messo la faccina alla fine......



Infatti a te nemmeno ti ha quotato 
(ovviamente adesso arriverà un altro a scrivere un mio fail con la faccina )


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non sei te che ho quotato andreas tranquillo



C'è stato un disguido puramente tecnico. Chiedo venia.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> C'è stato un disguido puramente tecnico. Chiedo venia.



se arriva pjaca ti perdono....quindi prega che si faccia o ti vengo a cercare


----------



## pablog1585 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> io aspetto prima le visite con l'Inter prima di esultare...se le passa c'è poco da fare...


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha cambiato strategia su Pjaca, dopo aver parlato con l'agente del giocatore è volato a Zagabria per parlare direttamente con la società che detiene il cartellino, adesso per strappare il giocatore ci vogliono 25 milioni ( se non di più), il Milan potrebbe mettere sul piatto la cifra anche per vedere la reazione della Dinamo Zagabria, il cambio di strategia è importante anche perchè la Dinamo non aveva gradito il fatto che i rossoneri avevano parlato solo con l'agente del giocatore. La Juventus è molto interessata ma non è in vantaggio ancora di meno se la valutazione del giocatore aumentasse,c'è il forte pressing del Borussia Dortmund che da giorni ha scavalcato il Wolfsburg e potrebbe offrire anche 35 milioni per Pjaca.*



*Raga rientriamo in topic!*


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha cambiato strategia su Pjaca, dopo aver parlato con l'agente del giocatore è volato a Zagabria per parlare direttamente con la società che detiene il cartellino, adesso per strappare il giocatore ci vogliono 25 milioni ( se non di più), il Milan potrebbe mettere sul piatto la cifra anche per vedere la reazione della Dinamo Zagabria, il cambio di strategia è importante anche perchè la Dinamo non aveva gradito il fatto che i rossoneri avevano parlato solo con l'agente del giocatore. La Juventus è molto interessata ma non è in vantaggio ancora di meno se la valutazione del giocatore aumentasse,c'è il forte pressing del Borussia Dortmund che da giorni ha scavalcato il Wolfsburg e potrebbe offrire anche 35 milioni per Pjaca.*




Le cifre iniziano a diventare un pò troppo alte...


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le cifre iniziano a diventare un pò troppo alte...



A mio parere la parte economica amministrativa di una società non dovrebbe interessare ai tifosi,sopratutto quelli del milan dopo anni di mercati deprimenti; costi quel costi, è forte si prende e si riparte per tornare a fare il VERO milan


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le cifre iniziano a diventare un pò troppo alte...



Se abbiamo i soldi veramente a me delle cifre non interessa niente. Voglio solo discutere se sia meglio pjaca o gabbiadini o chi per lui. Abbiamo fatto fin troppi corsi di ragioneria negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Petrecte (6 Luglio 2016)

zlatanŕ;1006927 ha scritto:


> Invece io sarò un pazzo ma in Bertolacci credo ancora. Quest'anno sarà l'anno della sua consacrazione, se a Montella piace questo tipo di giocatore, e gli dà fiducia....



Chi ??? Quello che sostituito mentre si perdeva se ne usciva dal campo subissato dai fischi e se la rideva di gusto???? Via via ....


----------



## Zani (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha cambiato strategia su Pjaca, dopo aver parlato con l'agente del giocatore è volato a Zagabria per parlare direttamente con la società che detiene il cartellino, adesso per strappare il giocatore ci vogliono 25 milioni ( se non di più), il Milan potrebbe mettere sul piatto la cifra anche per vedere la reazione della Dinamo Zagabria, il cambio di strategia è importante anche perchè la Dinamo non aveva gradito il fatto che i rossoneri avevano parlato solo con l'agente del giocatore. La Juventus è molto interessata ma non è in vantaggio ancora di meno se la valutazione del giocatore aumentasse,c'è il forte pressing del Borussia Dortmund che da giorni ha scavalcato il Wolfsburg e potrebbe offrire anche 35 milioni per Pjaca.*



Ma il Dortmund ha mai speso 35m per un giocatore? 
Non che non possano farlo eh, hanno incassato una valanga di soldi con le utlime cessioni, però non sarebbe da loro


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> A mio parere la parte economica amministrativa di una società non dovrebbe interessare ai tifosi,sopratutto quelli del milan dopo anni di mercati deprimenti; costi quel costi, è forte si prende e si riparte per tornare a fare il VERO milan



Esatto , quello che sostengo da 2 mesi . Noi dobbiamo smetterla di pensare ai soldi , il ragioniere lo deve fare il tifoso dell avellino e del crotone.. noi siamo ( saremo ) il milan e al tifoso milanista non deve fregare NULLA del costo dei giocatori e degli stipendi .

a noi servono i CAMPIONI . unica cosa che devono capire i tifosi rossoneri .


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Invece io sarò un pazzo ma in Bertolacci credo ancora. Quest'anno sarà l'anno della sua consacrazione, se a Montella piace questo tipo di giocatore, e gli dà fiducia....



I Bertolacci, nel vero Milan FORSE venivano presi per fare panchina, questo Bertolacci non mi sembra degno nemmeno di quella


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

*Ag Pjaca : "Il Milan segue Pjaca così come altri grandi club. Con Galliani c’è un rapporto splendido di amicizia iniziato nel 1986. Il club di Berlusconi ha un piccolo vantaggio ma per portarlo a Milano serviranno tanti soldi perchè la Dinamo Zagabria per un calciatore così importante chiede tanto. Comunque è certo che Pjaca andrà a giocare in un grande club. In Serie A farebbe la differenza. La Juve lo voleva tempo fa ma la Dinamo non lo ha voluto cedere“.*


----------



## marcokaka (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Ag Pjaca : "Il Milan segue Pjaca così come altri grandi club. Con Galliani c’è un rapporto splendido di amicizia iniziato nel 1986. Il club di Berlusconi ha un piccolo vantaggio ma per portarlo a Milano serviranno tanti soldi perchè la Dinamo Zagabria per un calciatore così importante chiede tanto. Comunque è certo che Pjaca andrà a giocare in un grande club. In Serie A farebbe la differenza. La Juve lo voleva tempo fa ma la Dinamo non lo ha voluto cedere“.*



Ottimo... in pratica ha detto, se il milan lo vuole, lo prende !


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Ag Pjaca : "Il Milan segue Pjaca così come altri grandi club. Con Galliani c’è un rapporto splendido di amicizia iniziato nel 1986. Il club di Berlusconi ha un piccolo vantaggio ma per portarlo a Milano serviranno tanti soldi perchè la Dinamo Zagabria per un calciatore così importante chiede tanto. Comunque è certo che Pjaca andrà a giocare in un grande club. In Serie A farebbe la differenza. La Juve lo voleva tempo fa ma la Dinamo non lo ha voluto cedere“.*



Come pensavo, la Rube ha solo fatto un azione di disturbo tipica delle squadre morte di fame come loro


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Ag Pjaca : "Il Milan segue Pjaca così come altri grandi club. Con Galliani c’è un rapporto splendido di amicizia iniziato nel 1986. Il club di Berlusconi ha un piccolo vantaggio ma per portarlo a Milano serviranno tanti soldi perchè la Dinamo Zagabria per un calciatore così importante chiede tanto. Comunque è certo che Pjaca andrà a giocare in un grande club. In Serie A farebbe la differenza. La Juve lo voleva tempo fa ma la Dinamo non lo ha voluto cedere“.*



,


----------



## marcokaka (6 Luglio 2016)

Zani ha scritto:


> Ma il Dortmund ha mai speso 35m per un giocatore?
> Non che non possano farlo eh, hanno incassato una valanga di soldi con le utlime cessioni, però non sarebbe da loro



Ha venduto mikitarian (come si scrive...) quindi avrebbe un po' di disponibilita' economica !


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Ag Pjaca : "Il Milan segue Pjaca così come altri grandi club. Con Galliani c’è un rapporto splendido di amicizia iniziato nel 1986. Il club di Berlusconi ha un piccolo vantaggio ma per portarlo a Milano serviranno tanti soldi perchè la Dinamo Zagabria per un calciatore così importante chiede tanto. Comunque è certo che Pjaca andrà a giocare in un grande club. In Serie A farebbe la differenza. La Juve lo voleva tempo fa ma la Dinamo non lo ha voluto cedere“.*



condor prendi per 35 mln anche Coric insieme a Pjaca e abbiamo due talenti purissimi!


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Ag Pjaca : "Il Milan segue Pjaca così come altri grandi club. Con Galliani c’è un rapporto splendido di amicizia iniziato nel 1986. Il club di Berlusconi ha un piccolo vantaggio ma per portarlo a Milano serviranno tanti soldi perchè la Dinamo Zagabria per un calciatore così importante chiede tanto. Comunque è certo che Pjaca andrà a giocare in un grande club. In Serie A farebbe la differenza. La Juve lo voleva tempo fa ma la Dinamo non lo ha voluto cedere“.*



Dai!

In sostanza l'accordo col giocatore già c'è


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2016)

Non so ragazzi qui con la scusa che lo vogliono tutti, meno di 35 milioni questo non viene via.... a me sembrano troppi onestamente per una buona promessa....


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Ag Pjaca : "Il Milan segue Pjaca così come altri grandi club. Con Galliani c’è un rapporto splendido di amicizia iniziato nel 1986. Il club di Berlusconi ha un piccolo vantaggio ma per portarlo a Milano serviranno tanti soldi perchè la Dinamo Zagabria per un calciatore così importante chiede tanto. Comunque è certo che Pjaca andrà a giocare in un grande club. In Serie A farebbe la differenza. La Juve lo voleva tempo fa ma la Dinamo non lo ha voluto cedere“.*



Boh.


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2016)

25 milioni sono un'assurdità...poco tempo addietro chiedevano 10/12 milioni...all'europeo ha fatto intravedere numeri ma non è stato il titolare indiscusso di una Croazia schiaccia-sassi...
Che tirino poco la corda alla Dinamo...18+bonus presenze e gol per arrivare fino a 20 ed è già grasso che cola...
*
A MILANO SU...TUTTI IN CARROZZA!!!*


----------



## Zani (6 Luglio 2016)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Ha venduto mikitarian (come si scrive...) quindi avrebbe un po' di disponibilita' economica !


Si lo so l'ho scritto infatti. Ma anche quando venderono Goetze non penso spesero tanto per un solo giocatore, di solito prendono più giocatori ad un prezzo contenuto. Però è anche vero che questa volta ne hanno incassati davvero un enormità con Hummels, Miky e Gundogan quindi chissà


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

Portatelo a casa ora e subito


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2016)

È ora di tornare a fregarcene dei soldi....questi giocatori VANNO PRESI...potremmo pentircene amaramente


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Ag Pjaca : "Il Milan segue Pjaca così come altri grandi club. Con Galliani c’è un rapporto splendido di amicizia iniziato nel 1986. Il club di Berlusconi ha un piccolo vantaggio ma per portarlo a Milano serviranno tanti soldi perchè la Dinamo Zagabria per un calciatore così importante chiede tanto. Comunque è certo che Pjaca andrà a giocare in un grande club. In Serie A farebbe la differenza. La Juve lo voleva tempo fa ma la Dinamo non lo ha voluto cedere“.*



Mah. Ha confermato che ci vogliono i big money, altro che il solito assegno da 15 mln.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah. Ha confermato che ci vogliono i big money, altro che il solito assegno da 15 mln.


E c'era bargiggia che diceva che era dell'Inter con tanto di visite pronte per 15 milioni... 
Mamma mia che scandalo fare giornalismo così...


----------



## Roger84 (6 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah. Ha confermato che ci vogliono i big money, altro che il solito assegno da 15 mln.



Fino a qlc giorno fa ero convinto che con 20 lo si portava via; ora credo che ce ne vogliano almeno 25, ma considerando che noi quei soldi li prenderemmo da Bacca, e il giocatore se non erro a Zagabria prende tipo 150Mila Euro all'anno, gli basterebbe un ingaggio sull' 1 e mezzo e te lo porti via in carrozza!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Non sono parole positive. Bisogna vedere per tanti soldi cosa intende , ma per un ragazzo che ha giocato solo in Croazia non credo possano chiedere più di 25 milioni.

Questo potrebbe arrivare in Serie A e rivelarsi un flop. Attenzione a non farci fare bagni clamorosi (30+ milioni).


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Ag Pjaca : "Il Milan segue Pjaca così come altri grandi club. Con Galliani c’è un rapporto splendido di amicizia iniziato nel 1986. Il club di Berlusconi ha un piccolo vantaggio ma per portarlo a Milano serviranno tanti soldi perchè la Dinamo Zagabria per un calciatore così importante chiede tanto. Comunque è certo che Pjaca andrà a giocare in un grande club. In Serie A farebbe la differenza. La Juve lo voleva tempo fa ma la Dinamo non lo ha voluto cedere“.*



SE le cifre sono vere che si parte da 25 milioni in su oddio ci penserei bene, il giocatore a me piace ma le cifre inziano ad essere alte.


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non sono parole positive. Bisogna vedere per tanti soldi cosa intende , ma per un ragazzo che ha giocato solo in Croazia non credo possano chiedere più di 25 milioni.
> 
> Questo potrebbe arrivare in Serie A e rivelarsi un flop. Attenzione a non farci fare bagni clamorosi (30+ milioni).



Esatto non facciamoci prendere dalla sindrome Kondogbia, se ce lo danno per 20 io lo prendo subito, altrimenti non credo ne valga la pena...


----------



## marcokaka (6 Luglio 2016)

Pero' e' incredibile... siamo appresso a Pjaca da due anni, e' possibile che non abbiamo mai provato a prenderlo prima dell'europeo... che ****


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Ag Pjaca : "Il Milan segue Pjaca così come altri grandi club. Con Galliani c’è un rapporto splendido di amicizia iniziato nel 1986. Il club di Berlusconi ha un piccolo vantaggio ma per portarlo a Milano serviranno tanti soldi perchè la Dinamo Zagabria per un calciatore così importante chiede tanto. Comunque è certo che Pjaca andrà a giocare in un grande club. In Serie A farebbe la differenza. La Juve lo voleva tempo fa ma la Dinamo non lo ha voluto cedere“.*


Sul giocatore Galliani ha chiuso la porta in faccia a tutti. La Dinamo cerca di tenere in piedi l'interessamento del Dortmund per tenere in guardia Galliani. Adriano, fai un passo avanti, parata e risposta, su.


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Coripra (6 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


>



 vola Gallo, vola!


----------



## cris (6 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


>


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Ag Pjaca : "Il Milan segue Pjaca così come altri grandi club. Con Galliani c’è un rapporto splendido di amicizia iniziato nel 1986. Il club di Berlusconi ha un piccolo vantaggio ma per portarlo a Milano serviranno tanti soldi perchè la Dinamo Zagabria per un calciatore così importante chiede tanto. Comunque è certo che Pjaca andrà a giocare in un grande club. In Serie A farebbe la differenza. La Juve lo voleva tempo fa ma la Dinamo non lo ha voluto cedere“.*



Ancora con sto soldi? Ma chissenefrega di quanto lo si paga, è forte e lo voglio


Il resto sono problemi loro


----------



## peppe75 (6 Luglio 2016)

Se lo prende fa un vero colpaccio e si rifà dopo tutti gli errori dell'anno scorso!! Vai Condor ritorna il n.1&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


>



Favoloso


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> E c'era bargiggia che diceva che era dell'Inter con tanto di visite pronte per 15 milioni...
> Mamma mia che scandalo fare giornalismo così...



Il vecchio Condor l'avrebbe usata come tattica. Si presenta dal Presidente Mamic e gli fa
_*"Senti è inutile che mi prendi in giro...il noto vate del giornalismo italiano Bargiggia ha statuito che lo avevate già venduto all'Inter per 15 milioni settimana scorsa...fortunatamente il ragazzo ha testa e ci ha pensato 2 volte prima di andarci...te ne mollo 16..massimo 17 e vedi di firmare subito, che ho una cena da Giannino in serata"*_


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Il vecchio Condor l'avrebbe usata come tattica. Si presenta dal Presidente Mamic e gli fa
> _*"Senti è inutile che mi prendi in giro...il noto vate del giornalismo italiano Bargiggia ha statuito che lo avevate già venduto all'Inter per 15 milioni settimana scorsa...fortunatamente il ragazzo ha testa e ci ha pensato 2 volte prima di andarci...te ne mollo 16..massimo 17 e vedi di firmare subito, che ho una cena da Giannino in serata"*_



Chiudendo con : " E muoviti che altrimenti ti vola uno schiaffo prima di subito " hahaha


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non so ragazzi qui con la scusa che lo vogliono tutti, meno di 35 milioni questo non viene via.... a me sembrano troppi onestamente per una buona promessa....



Ancora , ma chi cacchio se ne frega dei soldi ... basta !!! Torniamo ad essere il milan non i commercialisti del milan .


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> l'ironia non è per tutti vedo


Scusami, sono questi tempi duri che mi hanno reso poco ironico, ho sempre paura che ci sia una visita con l'Inter.


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chiudendo con : " E muoviti che altrimenti ti vola uno schiaffo prima di subito " hahaha



"Ecco tieni questi 500€, va a comprarti il gelato dopo le firme"


----------



## Memories of the Time (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora , ma chi cacchio se ne frega dei soldi ... basta !!! Torniamo ad essere il milan non i commercialisti del milan .



Quindi paghiamo chiunque a casso come è stato fin'ora?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Quindi paghiamo chiunque a casso come è stato fin'ora?



Non è un problema nostro , il nostro problema deve essere TIFARE MILAN e pretendere i campioni .


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è un problema nostro , il nostro problema deve essere TIFARE MILAN e pretendere i campioni .



Capisco cosa intendi...ma credo che tu sia partito prestino 
Quest'anno sarà importante per costruire un telaio tra l'affidabile e il buono...e i botti inizieranno dal prossimo.
Posto che se arrivassero già i "nomi minori" Pjaca, Zielinski, Paredes, Tielemans, Kovacic, Musacchio/Mustafi/Rugani...sarebbe l'inizio di una nuova era

Ma ancora non siamo una diligenza armata...non è che possiamo farci rapinare ai primi acquisti...perchè poi si arriva "corti" sugli ultimi.

Ancora un pò di pazienza per tornare *MILAN* ...per ora facciamoci andare bene un buon *Milan*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

*Repubblica : Oggi alla riunione tra Galliani e il presidente della Dinamo Zagabria sarà presente anche l'agente di Pjaca ,Marko Naletilic *


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è un problema nostro , il nostro problema deve essere TIFARE MILAN e pretendere i campioni .



Amen


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica : Oggi alla riunione tra Galliani e il presidente della Dinamo Zagabria sarà presente anche l'agente di Pjaca ,Marko Naletilic *



L'importante è non fare un'offerta da barboni, anzi dev'essere già piuttosto altina ed inequivocabile.
Per me ce lo giochiamo oggi, dobbiamo tornare ad avere credibilità sul mercato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica : Oggi alla riunione tra Galliani e il presidente della Dinamo Zagabria sarà presente anche l'agente di Pjaca ,Marko Naletilic *



Dajeeeee


----------



## Marilson (6 Luglio 2016)

mi sono esposto tantissimo con i miei amici juventini/interisti su questo affare, se non lo prendiamo e' la prima figuraccia della stagione


----------



## Aragorn (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica : Oggi alla riunione tra Galliani e il presidente della Dinamo Zagabria sarà presente anche l'agente di Pjaca ,Marko Naletilic *



Vediamo cosa combina il gallinaceo


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica : Oggi alla riunione tra Galliani e il presidente della Dinamo Zagabria sarà presente anche l'agente di Pjaca ,Marko Naletilic *



Come si dice dalle mie parti: sotä!


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica : Oggi alla riunione tra Galliani e il presidente della Dinamo Zagabria sarà presente anche l'agente di Pjaca ,Marko Naletilic *



Bene, almeno questa storia finisce presto, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Il vecchio Condor l'avrebbe usata come tattica. Si presenta dal Presidente Mamic e gli fa
> _*"Senti è inutile che mi prendi in giro...il noto vate del giornalismo italiano Bargiggia ha statuito che lo avevate già venduto all'Inter per 15 milioni settimana scorsa...fortunatamente il ragazzo ha testa e ci ha pensato 2 volte prima di andarci...te ne mollo 16..massimo 17 e vedi di firmare subito, che ho una cena da Giannino in serata"*_


Ahahaha .. Vero !! Che scandalo sto giornalismo Ahaha pure io così posso farlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Come si dice dalle mie parti: sotä!



süni


----------



## Tic (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica : Oggi alla riunione tra Galliani e il presidente della Dinamo Zagabria sarà presente anche l'agente di Pjaca ,Marko Naletilic *



Mi immagino Galliani stile Gomorra "Ce repigliamm tutt chell che o nuostr"


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2016)

Ma estremizzando il tutto potrebbe già essere domani al raduno o è una chimera?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma estremizzando il tutto potrebbe già essere domani al raduno o è una chimera?



bè se chiudi oggi torni col giocatore...anche xkè non è in vacanza ma è già in ritiro con la Dinamo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma estremizzando il tutto potrebbe già essere domani al raduno o è una chimera?



impossibile , o perlomeno ..dovrebbero chiudere oggi visite domani mattina e domani pomeriggio presentazione .. mission impossible .

Però sai nel caso dovessimo prenderlo i croati sono molti ligi al lavoro quindi potrebbe essere .


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> süni



Dai non mi stuzzicare che sono l'unico qui dentro che non si è liberato di brocchi  



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> impossibile , o perlomeno ..dovrebbero chiudere oggi visite domani mattina e domani pomeriggio presentazione .. mission impossible .
> 
> Però sai nel caso dovessimo prenderlo i croati sono molti ligi al lavoro quindi potrebbe essere .



Ma no ha fatto gli europei, figurati


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Mi immagino Galliani stile Gomorra "Ce repigliamm tutt chell che o nuostr"



E questa?
_Sùl po’ tiemp ca’ me staj facènn perdere..ij t’avessà sparà mòcca!_

Galliani O' immortal


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma estremizzando il tutto potrebbe già essere domani al raduno o è una chimera?



Ragazzi stiamo esagerando mi sa che ci stiamo montando la testa....


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi stiamo esagerando mi sa che ci stiamo montando la testa....



Ma infatti ho scritto estremizzando  era per capire se ci fosse anche solo l'1% di possibilità per poi domani andare a vederlo al raduno, sennò col picchio che vado con cessolacci e soci


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ho scritto estremizzando  era per capire se ci fosse anche solo l'1% di possibilità per poi domani andare a vederlo al raduno, sennò col picchio che vado con cessolacci e soci



Vangioni c'è però.


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vangioni c'è però.



E il bello del gol Matri c'è o per lui vacanze prolungate?


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo almeno non si chiuda con una stretta di mano come con Jackson Martinez l'anno scorso


----------



## Tic (6 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E questa?
> _Sùl po’ tiemp ca’ me staj facènn perdere..ij t’avessà sparà mòcca!_
> 
> Galliani O' immortal



Quando si firmerà il contratto coi cinesi:

"Oggi è nu grand juorn, abbiamo fatto gli stati uniti di Milano e che o patetern ce benedic"


----------



## IronJaguar (6 Luglio 2016)

Galliani deve uscire da quella riunione solo con accordo scritto e firmato previo superamento delle visite mediche. 

Sarebbe l'acquisto che segna il cambio di rotta. 

Dopodichè si rimette sul bell'aeroplanino, lo porta qui, fa le visite, lo presenta e si mette a rifare il centrocampo con gente che sappia giocare a calcio e con i nomi che stiamo leggendo.

Faccia il bravo tutta estate e poi lo mandiamo tutto settembre a Forte, gli pago pure la cena 

Invece al primo "siamo in pole" "Galliani è a Forte dei Marmi per il fine settimana per cui non può trattare" "Mister X" "Occhio ceruleo o verde paglierino" si va a gavettonarlo che il waterboarding sono coccole al confronto


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica : Oggi alla riunione tra Galliani e il presidente della Dinamo Zagabria sarà presente anche l'agente di Pjaca ,Marko Naletilic *



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

*ragazzi *


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Quando si firmerà il contratto coi cinesi:
> 
> "Oggi è nu grand juorn, abbiamo fatto gli stati uniti di Milano e che o patetern ce benedic"



Uhahaha
Io mi immagino la scena con Montella prima di farsi consegnare la lista con i nomi:
_Biv, ‘aggià capì si me pozz fidà e te._

Sapete sicuramente che cosa dovrà bere.


----------



## Tic (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *ragazzi *



Come mi copi le idee  Me la metto su Whatsapp se entra 



DannySa ha scritto:


> Uhahaha
> Io mi immagino la scena con Montella prima di farsi consegnare la lista con i nomi:
> _Biv, ‘aggià capì si me pozz fidà e te._
> 
> Sapete sicuramente che cosa dovrà bere.



Oppure vicino al presidente della Dinamo "Quando stev Mr Bee ij stev' in un ristorante a Monaco..e nsiem' a me stav stu Kondogbia, ca parlav perchè teneva paur...e intanto i sord e Bee nun arrivav'n : na ser Berlusconi me mettett nu machete in mano e gridav accatt nu centrocampist, sennò accattam nuj a te; io pregavo, pregavo che qualcuno mi veniva a salvare, ca tu mi venivi a salvare, ma nient: e loro continuavano a gridare e ...e allora l'ho fatto: ho comprato prima Bertolacci, poi Kucka, poi so fernut i sold.... mo capisc?"


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica : Oggi alla riunione tra Galliani e il presidente della Dinamo Zagabria sarà presente anche l'agente di Pjaca ,Marko Naletilic *



Tornate on topic.


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Come mi copi le idee  Me la metto su Whatsapp se entra
> 
> 
> 
> Oppure vicino al presidente della Dinamo "Quando stev Mr Bee ij stev' in un ristorante a Monaco..e nsiem' a me stav stu Kondogbia, ca parlav perchè teneva paur...e intanto i sord e Bee nun arrivav'n : na ser Berlusconi me mettett nu machete in mano e gridav accatt nu centrocampist, sennò accattam nuj a te; io pregavo, pregavo che qualcuno mi veniva a salvare, ca tu mi venivi a salvare, ma nient: e loro continuavano a gridare e ...e allora l'ho fatto: ho comprato prima Bertolacci, poi Kucka, poi so fernut i sold.... mo capisc?"




Fine OT


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2016)

Io non voglio farmi troppe illusioni...ma in situazioni come questa...il vecchio Condor tornava col giocatore.
(questo senza considerare i fattacci della scorsa estate eh!)


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Come mi copi le idee  Me la metto su Whatsapp se entra
> Oppure vicino al presidente della Dinamo "Quando stev Mr Bee ij stev' in un ristorante a Monaco..e nsiem' a me stav stu Kondogbia, ca parlav perchè teneva paur...e intanto i sord e Bee nun arrivav'n : na ser Berlusconi me mettett nu machete in mano e gridav accatt nu centrocampist, sennò accattam nuj a te; io pregavo, pregavo che qualcuno mi veniva a salvare, ca tu mi venivi a salvare, ma nient: e loro continuavano a gridare e ...e allora l'ho fatto: ho comprato prima Bertolacci, poi Kucka, poi so fernut i sold.... mo capisc?"



Scusate fine off topic ahahah .. sto male .


----------



## TheZio (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica : Oggi alla riunione tra Galliani e il presidente della Dinamo Zagabria sarà presente anche l'agente di Pjaca ,Marko Naletilic *



Eh Ljiaic intanto è andato al Celta Vigo... Ergo... Dai su portateci Pjaca!


----------



## Dave (6 Luglio 2016)

a che ora è la riunione?


----------



## Pit96 (6 Luglio 2016)

Questa si che è una bella notizia. Speriamo che Galliani non si perda in qualche ristorante


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *ragazzi *



Fantastico!


----------

